# some advice please



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

So for the past couple of weeks me and my buddies have been kicking aeround the idea of hunting coyote. but there are only a few questions that i have first. What caliber of rifle would one reccomend and what is the best way to approach hunting these creatures (calling waiting baiting) From the areas that we have already got permission to hunt the land owners say that they are a real pain and they need to be delt with


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

calling is best (electronic)

if your not worried about pelt damage most any centerfire will do...

if you want to save the pelt, use .17 remington or .204 ruger.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

I have an electronic yote caller I am trying to sell. I used it twice last year, but my dad bought a supreme caller this spring, so I don't need it. Also I use a 243 with little damage.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree most any centerfire from 243 down will work..I would stick with the more common calibers if you dont handload for the wide variety of ammo you would have to chose from, I have heard that winter months are better as they get a little more bold looking for food, the farmers who have animals chickens and such would be the better farms as the yotes wont go far away from the buffet, I have heard that the lowlight hours of the day are better as well..this time of year places where guys deer hunt might not be a bad idea eather as the yotes eat the gut piles.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

preadator extream magazine rates the 22 cal rifles (222, 223, 22-250) as the best yote guns. they mention the ruger .204 as a good fox gun and it should work for coyotes. i'm a little leary about the .17. just seems too small for a good clean kill. reguardless of how much of a pest the yotes are becoming, nothing deserves anything short of a clean, quick kill. i personally shoot a 22-250 and a shotgun with #2 buck when hunting the thick stuff. good luck. you'll probably get hooked quick. it can get real exciting!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

When reading magazines everything has to be taken with a grain of salt, with all the writers out there they will often contradict themselves, as for calibers I have read articles where guys said that they are not happy with the 17 or even the 222 reasons being that they have got solid hits with those rounds and just got nasty flesh wounds, if I remember they said the bullet hit and got through the fur and maybe hit a bone on the yotes front quarters and just blew up instead of cracking through that bone and on into the vitals, but then you read today that the 17 is the caliber to use  I have also heard that the report of a 243 or 25-06 will scare other yotes that are around?? read as much as you can..but I guess nothing will help you more than what you learn from your personal experience once you get out there.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for all the comments guys it helps alot i dont really have a high rifle but i have always wanted one i have heard that the 22-250 has good range but dose it have the knock down power at long ranges


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

For Coyotes you should be good at 300yds and probably a little more.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

> if you want to save the pelt, use .17 remington or .204 ruger.


Littleking, I know you're a fan of the .17, however, I'm curious as to how many Yotes you have killed with the .17 and how exactly it has performed for you on yotes. I'd be interested in hearing your accounts. 

IMO the .17 isn't near enough and I agree with bad bub:


> nothing deserves anything short of a clean, quick kill.


I feel you can get a little better performance from a larger caliber with more energy than the .17. IMHO I would suggest atleast a .204, or 22-250.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

There are alot of guys that swear by the 17(not saying that Im one of them) go to coyotegods.com and that is practically the only round mentioned, they have complete forums dedicated to the 17.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I use a .223. The ammo is cheap and plentiful. It kills well, even down range a bit. I bought a CZ with a five round mag, bolt action. Great gun, think I paid around $400 +/-. Just remember to check your background before you shoot.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I guess bottom line is to shoot what you can afford. if money isn't an issue, then asking around like you have here is the best way to gather experienced opinions. go for the happy medium and you should be just fine.


----------



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

My uncle used a Ruger Mini-14 for years. Always a one shot kill. He used an electronic call, with rabbit in destress, squirl in distress...I even remember him saying he used a woodpecker in distress call. Weird huh?


----------

